

The road to automatic code visualization - azeirah
http://blog.martijnbrekelmans.com/the-road-to-automatic-code-visualization/

======
97-109-107
What about flow-based programming ([https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flow-
based_programming](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flow-based_programming))?

